# little scrappy



## the engineer (Jun 18, 2009)

hi this is nearing completion its made from a block of ally and scrap bits lying around 
crank, piston and rod, are mcoulloch 110 saw ,crank mains printer brgs from discarded printer valves cut down from ezygo inlet valves, guides from threephase elecrical plugs,, flywheels discarded briggs cams timming chain from chinese genset ,all parts are recycled
its been a fun build with the whole family finding and bringing things home even some for future builds
 cheers john


----------



## Maryak (Jun 18, 2009)

John,

Not only is it a very nice looking engine, but the innovation and getting the family involved in finding the parts and recycling them into your engine is a real inspiration. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 18, 2009)

Talk about putting the 3 R's to practice.

Prettiest piece of scrap I ever saw!

KB


----------



## BMyers (Jun 18, 2009)

How about a video ???


----------



## the engineer (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys  for the comments
  its not running yet still have to organise ignition ,and float bowl for the carb ,then when i know its a runner i will get someone to video it as i dont have one so will let you know as i get on further


----------



## the engineer (Jun 30, 2009)

little scrappy is a runner i will be video recording saturday so all can see.
 sorry about the skinny wheel on one side had to make larger / wider wheels for better tickover at idle rpm


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice and very innovative. I am looking foreward to a video also.---Brian


----------



## rake60 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nicely done John! :bow:

Rick


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 7, 2009)

great job John ,sounds great too :bow:
Regards Rob


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice John,
Love the cooling tower (cans)
Tony


----------

